# Proteccion y corrientes inversas en L298N



## hawk360 (Mar 16, 2007)

Estoy montandome un circuito para controlar un motor con el L298 pero tengo un par de dudas sobre este integrado:

1.- El L298 ya incorpora internamente los diodos para absorción de las corrientes inversas de las bobinas o debo añadirlos yo en mi circuito.

2.- Este integrado dispone de algun tipo de protección? En el datasheet me ha parecido entender que tiene una protección por sobretemperatura. Es esto cierto? Supongo que esta protección tambien me servira para proteger los motores. O debo poner algun fusible?


----------



## JV (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola hawk360, mirando la hoja de datos te respondo:

1.- en el *BLOCK DIAGRAM* no se ve ningun diodo por lo que tienes que añedirlos

2.- dispone de *OVERTEMPERATURE PROTECTION*, o sea proteccion por exceso de temperatura que protege al L298, NADA MAS!! para los motores debes implementar protecciones especificas como ser poliswitch, PTC o ambos.

Saludos..


----------



## thors (Mar 19, 2007)

cabe agregar que  para un buen diseño  podrias añadir unas "shunt" para el control de la corriente y evitar que un exceso de corriente fulmine el driver


----------

